# Should I buy an X-Trail? Help!



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi - I am seriously thinking about buying a new 2006 Canadian Bonvista. Can someone give me the high level summary of quality issues on this vehicle? Any serious ones? Was the rust fixed? Would you buy again (assuming you have enough KMs on yours to make a judgement).

Thanks!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

We have 30,000 (mostly highway) kilometers on our '05 and no regrets or real complaints so far. 
I do like to bitch that the fuel economy isn't as good as I thought it would be. We only get around 500 klicks to a 60L tank. And that's 75% highway and in 2WD mode.

Also, I've heard some stuff about the rear brakes wearing too early that concerns but hasn't yet effected me.

When buying, our short, short list was down to the X-Trail and the Honda Element.
In the end, the Element was just too utilitarian. The X-Trail is not as versitle but our LE has more creature comforts. (Leather, power driver's seat, big sunroof, heated seats/mirrors, auto climate control...). It was more money too but a better value, for us.

For us (wife, 1 y/o daughter and dog) the X-Trail offers a very good mix of utility and amenities. 

What rust problem are you referring to?


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi. I am in your same position but baring a sudden change will likely buy one shortly. If you haven't already you should read all of this thread...

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/126827-what-you-like-dislike-most-about-your-x.html

...which sets out the high's and lows of the vehicle.

For me the key things it has that I like are decent room, decent mileage, a rear gate that lifts up, interior storage of the spare tire, great sunroof, fold flat rear seats, 4 wheel disc brakes, it's been out a while without major issues....

...some of the things I do not like are the cup holder location, the lack of newer safety features, a bit dated styling, and I would like an inch more headroom. 

The centre gauges do not bother me... now I will see how fast my wife is driving (she is the speed demon). 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

We recently bought Bonavista (only 400kms so far). No complaints at all. We were deciding between the XT and RAV4. The main reasons we went for the XT was that they had a great promo on which made the difference between the base RAV4 model and the Bonavista about $6000-$7000. We also liked that the back seats folded down flat and had the protective plastic on the back. The Rav4 didn't fold down flat/flush and its all carpeted. We liked that the spare tire was not on the back of the hatch door like the Rav4. As well liked the hatch door opening up instead of to the side. Even though the dimensions of the RAV4 is larger in everyway (not by much mind you) it didn't look like it or feel like it when we test drove the rav4. Even though the XT is a 4 cyl and not a V6 like the rav, we traded off power for fuel economy as we won't be doing any towing or heavy duty off roading.
Dislikes are the cup holders and the center armrest. As well you need to close the hatch door somewhat hard to ensure its closed properly. 
We're used to the centre console on the dash. We just love our XT and it looks so sharp in the platinum colour. I don't think you'll be disappointed with a Bonavista.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got about 113,000km on my base model XT. I've spent $103 on repairs so far.
It has been very dependable so far (knock on wood). YES I would do it all again.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback, so far. From what I have see so far, there are (what I would call) minor bugs or design issues in the vehicle (vibrating engine at idle, armrest, cupholders, varying mileage feelings, back tailgate, scratchy plastics, some brake issues, glove box that flys up, non-tinted sunroof, weak stereo, etc.) that you seem to get with any vehicle these days. No car is exempt from these minor annoyances, except for perhaps Lexus. Some of these issues are personal - seem to bother some owners a lot more than others. Plus, a lot of these can be "fixed" (e.g. get a new stereo).

But there doesn't seem to be any MAJOR issues in Canada (UK seems to have a lot more engine problems with engines we don't get here), other than the 2005 rusty back quarter panel due to a factory application error. That is what I am most concerned about.

I haven't seen any posts around major engine problems, tranny problems, huge brake problems, major body problems and re-calls, etc. This is where I need to be corrected if I am wrong.

I haven't checked the Lemon Aid book on the 2006 - anyone know that the summary was from that? Also, I haven't been able to find much JD Power summaries on this vehicle (i.e. initial quality study and the X-Trail ranking).

I test drove one, REALLY like the current incentives as they try and get rid of the remaining ones, like the fact it is built in Japan and has been built now for 6-7 years (most of the bugs worked out). I find it very comfortable and very familiar with my old CR-V.

I was offered $5K off a $31K Bonavista, plus I negotiated $1500 off on top. So I could buy one for $24.5K plus taxes, etc. A bargain in my mind IF the vehicle is generally sound.

Interesting that the 2nd Gen (looks good) will be sold everywhere except in the US/Canada. The Rogue, on a Renault platform - no thanks.

Thanks again for your feedback - keep it coming. I am signing the deal tomorrow if no major issues noted!!


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I did forget to mention about the vibrating during idle. I test drove a couple of the bonavista's they had on the lot and all of them had this issue. It is annoying but I've noticed this type of vibrating in many of the cars I have. Also another big plus was that is was built in Japan.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

The X-Trail received 4 stars in the '06 Lemon Aid. It seemed odd to me because they don't really mention anything bad about it at all, just a couple minor things. I think the reason it received 4 instead of 5 is because they lacked safety/crash data. The X-Trail received far fewer 'cons' than the Rav4, which received 5/5 stars. There really isn't much about the X-Trail in Lemon Aid at all though.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info on Lemon Aid.

Did I read that you can get rid of some of the idle vibration by using an after market cold air injection unit??


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

cddgeneral said:


> Thanks for the info on Lemon Aid.
> 
> Did I read that you can get rid of some of the idle vibration by using an after market cold air injection unit??


I read that comment here but also was questioned whether you would void your warranty. 

Looking at your price I add up to just about 30K out the door (correct?) which is what others (Waxen) reported negotiating.


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are you located?

24.5 plus taxes is a pretty sweet 26k here in alberta. I'm purchasing one fairly soon as well and that is $2000 less than what I was expecting.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Lemon Aid*

When the X-Trail first arrived.. I also noticed and I am sure it is in the posts here that Phil Edmunston (I hope I spelled the correcttly) wrote extremely bad reviews about the X-Trail. I contacted him about this and also mentioned that he should read this message board. He apologized to me for the review and would if need be correct it in the next publication. I am glad that he did!

Stephen





Abraham_jr said:


> The X-Trail received 4 stars in the '06 Lemon Aid. It seemed odd to me because they don't really mention anything bad about it at all, just a couple minor things. I think the reason it received 4 instead of 5 is because they lacked safety/crash data. The X-Trail received far fewer 'cons' than the Rav4, which received 5/5 stars. There really isn't much about the X-Trail in Lemon Aid at all though.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

One of the last things I am concerned about before buying is build date. I understand Nissan Canada still has a pile (mostly Bonavistas) left to sell with build dates between Sept and Dec 2006. 

My dealer just called and offered me an October build Platinum Bonavista. Somehow I don't feel great about buy a new vehicle that has been sitting around for 5-6 months on a regional import or dealer lot. I told him to look harder (check with other dealers) - I want a Dec build. I can live with it sitting 2-3 months.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

You asked where I am located - Ottawa.....


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

For those also interested in buying a Bonavista soon...before they run out and the whole thing ends....I ran a wholesale report...

List is $30,998 plus $1350 in freight, plus $100 e-tax. "Trading Dollars" is $4,500 until the end of April. Dealer cost is $28,843.

So, no one would pay list to begin with. If you offer $29,500 ($1500 off list), dealer still makes ~$700 in profit. Then, take your $4,500 (I negotiated $5,000 - they were offering up to $7,000 off for fully loaded LEs). My deal was a bit more complex, but my bottom line was $24.5 K (plus taxes, negotiated freight, etc.).

Hope this helps.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Is it better to take advantage of the rebate or wait until after. Do the left-overs remain with the dealers to sell for whatever afterwards and are prices likely to go up without the incentive (from Nissan I am presuming). With the incentive prices are almost less than some used X-Trails thus I am wondering if prices will actually go up when the incentive is over and supply dwindles. Any thoughts?

Also I had understodd the $4,500.00 was across the board and not higher on LE's? I would prefer the LE but the price difference was a little steep. A greater discount would close that gap.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

We bought ours almost 2 weeks ago. The dealership offered $6000 off the MSP of $30,998 right off the bat . ($4500 from Nissan and $1500 from the dealer). We ended up with a drive away price of $30,000 flat. We were able to get in down another $700 and we requested a cargo rubber mat for the back. From what I've read on this forum and others, this was a pretty decent deal for an Ontario purchase (not as lucky as those Albertans with no PST).


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

cddgeneral said:


> The Rogue, on a Renault platform - no thanks.!


The new Xtrail uses the same platform I understand. That said, Renault seem to have made huge improvements recently. The old Megane was a joke for reliability but the new one seems to be getting a much better reputation. Maybe they've learned.


viamede said:


> and I would like an inch more headroom.


I'm 6'2" and was a bit worried about headroom as you lose a couple of inches with the sunroof. In fact it's been fine and I've plenty to spare. Probably because the seats settle a bit with use.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Viamede - I would buy now. If Nissan drops the incentive at the end of the month (because they moved enough remaining product to meet their goals) then you will be back to regular list on the remaining ones. Plus you won't have as good selection.

My dealer told me there wasn't much stock left except for Bonavistas. My dealer, on their website, states "Visit Us Now To Drive The 2006 XTrail, And Receive Up To $7,000 Off The MSRP!!!". The higher rebates is for reamining loaded LEs, if you can find one.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks cd. I will take another test drive tomorrow and make a final decision. There is a lot of BV stock but very few LE's remaining. I think the rebate is the same but there is more room to discount between MSRP and invoice on the LE's.


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

viamede said:


> Thanks cd. I will take another test drive tomorrow and make a final decision. There is a lot of BV stock but very few LE's remaining. I think the rebate is the same but there is more room to discount between MSRP and invoice on the LE's.



The wholesale report only shows $4,500 discount available on the LE, so I am not sure which vehicle gets the $7K.

The dealer cost on the LE is $31,255 on retail base of $33,948.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

cddgeneral said:


> The wholesale report only shows $4,500 discount available on the LE, so I am not sure which vehicle gets the $7K.
> 
> The dealer cost on the LE is $31,255 on retail base of $33,948.


The $4,500.00 is off the price before taxes. So $5,130.00 after taxes. So you only need another $1,870.00 post taxes ($1,608.00 before tax) to get the $7,000.00 off MSLP that is quoted. On your example they have $2,693.00 to wiggle until dealer cost so they would still make $1,075.00 over invoice if you just took the $7,000.00 off of the list price.

I think this is correct.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Had my bonavista silver for just over a week - and it now has 1900kms.

No problems at all and I feel good about the purchase.

Here in montreal we had a freak wet snow, yesturday, and this thing ate it up, even with its 17" 60series mags.

BTW - out the door with taxes and all prep with rust proofing and ext warrenty - $29400 and we had a $3500 trade in.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. 

1900 km's in a week is pretty heavy use. Glad you have no second thoughts. I have them after every purchase, well not lunch usually, but most everything else. 

Hard to gauge price with a trade in mixed in unless you had a firm number before the trade in was discussed but it sounds good.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, montreal to niagra and back will do it!

its ruggid & not a plushy model as others!


----------



## cddgeneral (Apr 12, 2007)

Well - I officially joined the club today!! Nice to meet all of you X-trailers. Bought a Bonavista in Platinum and should be able to pick it up next week. Thanks to all of you that replied to my original request for buying decision help. I think I have read about 10,000 lines of info on this site in the past 48 hours, having never been on it before (spend lots of time on Maxima.Org since I have a Max). My verdict - everyone generally seems to be happy. Some niggling issues, as with any car (belive me - my Maxima has been a dog compared to what I see here), but overall good.

Didn't buy anything extra - will pick up all the extras afterwards and/or after market.

Will post some pics after I pick it up.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations. Enjoy your new wheels.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

vickenp said:


> Had my bonavista silver for just over a week - and it now has 1900kms.
> 
> No problems at all and I feel good about the purchase.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickenp,

So you mean if you don't need to trade in your old car, you can buy the bonavista included taxes/rust proofing/ext. warrenty with $29400?

I am going to buy a bonavista too...Thanks!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

$29400 + the trade in

note this included ext warrenty, rust proofing and the roof deflector.

BTW I just replaced my stock bonavista radio with aftermarket - its not too difficult, if u give it to an installer. I really enjoy having mp3 playback. An hour later and the job's done. Nissan wiring harness, cage, and a bin pocket is all that is required - and not antenna kit required. I feel the speakers are fine and sound sufficient for our tastes. with the nissan wiring harness, u still keep all 6 speakers found in the bonavista.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Next project is tinting & figuring out the roof rack to hold bikes!


----------

